# Can't get much more girly then this



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a good thing I have some practice sessions coming up. I am going  a bit crazy  with my kids tossing colds back and forth and no one but them to practice on!

I ordered two custom tutu's from a friend for my daughters Christmas present. I am in love with this pink one!

Tell me if the eyes on this look to sharp please. I have resharpened for web 3 times (whole image), every time the eyes look to sharp for me.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 27, 2007)

They all look great.


----------



## Rabieshund (Dec 27, 2007)

Really cute.  I don't think the eyes are oversharpened. I didn't think of it at all before I read it. Looks awesome!


----------



## amw3402 (Dec 27, 2007)

I LOVE them!  I don't think they eyes are too sharp, they look just fine to me.  Love the color of the tutu as well, not TOO pink...just girlie enough!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2007)

They're all precious, but the last one is my fave.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh you have done an excellent job on these!  They look great.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 28, 2007)

I love every one of them, but my fave has to be the last one.
Great job!!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm partial to the second one...I like the expression (partly smiling) and how the tutu fills most of the frame


----------



## bellavita64 (Dec 28, 2007)

These are all great! I'm going to try to make some tutus this weekend. Wish I had such a sweet little model available all of the time. My baby girl is 16 (but she did ask if I could make her a tutu!) She loves looking at all of the adorable baby pics I come across on the forums.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 28, 2007)

The eyes are not too sharp IMO.  Just perfect.  You are focusing on the eyes just as you should be doing in portraits.

Very pro quality.  Beautifully done!  Keep up the great work. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, these are mega sweet! Nice job!


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 28, 2007)

These look awesome; the eyes don't look oversharpened to me.  What lighting did you use?  Or is it natural?  :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 28, 2007)

Second two are natural light, I adjusted the one with curves to go for the bright background. The one with the black backdrop I used the SB600 threw an umbrella + light from a window. The shadow on her shoulder is a bit strong for my taste but I was messing around and I love her expression 

Thank you for the positive feedback!!
Bella - I am considering having a matching Mommy sized tutu and lil girl sized tutu made to offer to future clients  I think it would be kind of fun!


----------



## D-50 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great shots, what lighting set up are you using for such a nice high key look? or do you do a lot in post process?


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 28, 2007)

Just post process. Even though I have tried high key on my white sheet it doesn't always work (cuz I just don't know enough), I always get dark shadows behind the sheet. So I always have to go in and brighten the backdrop with curves, erase back the subject and go from there.


----------



## D-50 (Dec 28, 2007)

What about the childrens faces? do you brighten them in photoshop or do you expose for that when shooting?  I too find it hard to get my background right and often alter them after the fact, I would love to get it right the first time and save time though


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 28, 2007)

1 & 2 are pretty true to SOOC exposure. I adjusted contract, masked in saturation on the tutu, defog, took out a bit of yellow, used healing brush under the eye reduced opacity of the layer, sponged out some redness under the eye(she has a cold) at 32%(I think) desaturation, masked in a surface blur and then adjusted opacity to taste. In this case I lasood the general eye area and brightened them with curves in a seperate layer, then erased the eyelids and bridge of nose back, lowered opacity and erased the whites of the eye back. I don't sharpen the eyes seperate but her iris is a very dark gray blue so I always find myself brightening them.


The last one was actually the first photo I took with just light from a window and I underexposed it. So I brightened the backdrop with the white curves eyedropper on a white speck in her eye, then erased her back at a lower opacity adjusted curves and contract to get desired brightness and did all that other stuff to her. 

That sounds like allot but it really didn't take to long LOL


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 29, 2007)

White curves eyedropper?  Where is that?  Sounds cool!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 29, 2007)

Open the curves adjustment thingy and there are three eye droppers at the bottom, black, gray and white. Select the white and click on something white in the photo.


----------



## nkmaurer (Dec 29, 2007)

tutu's have been on my list for a month or so now....haven't gotten around to getting them over this crazy month. Where did you order them and how much??? Or how do you make them??  I know a place around here that has them with flower petals for around $50, but if I got a couple sizes that would really add up. But maybe that is the norm, I have a feeling they will really get used a lot.


Love them


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 29, 2007)

I got them from this lady http://www.tutuloo.blogspot.com/

I got 18" waist but the ribbon makes them adjustable so she will be able to ware them a long long time 

I looked at allot of others but I really like how Annie let me pick all the my own colors (I got the purple and green one also) and she added the extra poof to the rose pink for only $5 more. So worth it for me. And she's fast!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 30, 2007)

wow!  love them all, especially #3


----------



## Nurd (Dec 31, 2007)

beautiful! I love the colours!


----------



## miguelcandela (Jan 10, 2008)

The pictures are good. Maybe I would have choosen a different background for the third photograph.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jan 10, 2008)

Gosh those are amazing. Are you using your 50mm for these?


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 11, 2008)

nice! I like all 3


----------

